
Why I’m Answering “No” to Your Request to “Pick My Brain” - benryon
https://medium.com/@aubynbethcasady/why-im-answering-no-to-your-request-to-pick-my-brain-296621d1a3ab
======
spudlyo
I appreciated the snarky language, but a few things made me wish I hadn't read
this. Leaving aside the humble brag about their engagement on LinkedIn, I am
not a fan of marketing in general, product or otherwise. Furthermore the use
of images in this article I found cringeworthy, and I did not need to see a
cute picture of the author's children, which seemed ... gratuitous and
manipulative?

The title is clickbait, and I feel bad for being duped into reading something
I had zero interest in. "Why I'm Starting a Blog about Product Marketing"
would not have been a link that I would have clicked on.

------
nickff
This post itself is sass with no substance, but the 'follow-up' (if you can
call it that) is not bad, though it's also mostly a lead-in to her eventual
advice (which hasn't been written yet):
[https://medium.com/@aubynbethcasady/product-marketing-the-
be...](https://medium.com/@aubynbethcasady/product-marketing-the-best-job-
youll-ever-have-part-i-8dd680a08238)

------
sharkmerry
This seems to be a post about this person launching a blog. It does not feel
like the type of substantive post we need

